# Landau in der Pfalz - Skatepark



## Drum'n'Bass (31. Januar 2009)

Hey leute.

hab gehÃ¶rt in landau wird n skatepark gebaut ?
stimmt das ? wen ja weis man den ein datum wan es soweit ist ?
oder wo gebaut wird ?


peaceâ¥


----------



## Lynus (1. Februar 2009)

Kauf dir einen Atlas, schau nach wo du wohnst und stell deine Frage dann nochmal hier: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=102


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drum'n'Bass (1. Februar 2009)

ah ups garnet gesehn 

vielen dank XD


----------

